# [Fix Released: v1.65] SuperSU v1.51 updating issues on D2G



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

So, SuperSU has been updated for android 4.3. (SuperSU v1.51)

It works fine on my other devices, (all JB 4.1 and 4.2), but updating the binary fails with the in-app updater on my D2G.
I even tried flashing the .zip using CWM recovery. no luck.

I downgraded back to SuperSU 1.45, and everything is good. (flashed that zip in recovery)
(Framaroot works too - brings it to SuperSU v1.34)

The only thing I haven't tried is to manually overwrite the existing su file with the new one.

Or maybe i should just play the waiting game to see if a future update fixes the issue.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

FYI: while i prefer SuperSU, i finally gave up playing around with 1.51 trying to get it to work and installed the old ChainsDD Superuser.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, some good news...

Someone else (DeanGibson on XDA) has had the same issue (not on the D2G, but the original Droid, and other devices).

And he explained the issue better than I did, so Chainfire has responded to him.

links:

DeanGibson's Initial post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=45336165&postcount=3664
Chainfire's query for more info: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=45341561&postcount=3666
DeanGibson's response: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=45356795&postcount=3679


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=45373590&postcount=3686

Chainfire thinks he has figured out the issue...
*Fingers crossed!*


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Chainfire has sent me a link to a test version. I'll test it out tonight when i get home!!!!!


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

the test version worked, and the fix has been added to supersu 1.65.

:goodcry:


----------

